# MAC Pro classes question



## JessNoLess (Jan 19, 2016)

I just sent away for my MAC Pro Card! I am a level 2 Airbrush certified professional. I really want to take the classes they offer through MAC Pro. Has anyone been to them? and if so what was your experience like? What feedback can you provide?

Thanks so much!!


----------

